# Road Noise Reduction



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone tried to find ways to reduce the road noise in thier cabin? Any tips?


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

did you try different tires?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

extra sound deadeners in the door panels

like more dynamat or second skin or something like that

our doors are pretty well insulated as is, but you can always add more sound deadener


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

NYCameron said:


> extra sound deadeners in the door panels
> 
> like more dynamat or second skin or something like that
> 
> our doors are pretty well insulated as is, but you can always add more sound deadener


That's what I had in mind, but was thinking dynamat in the cargo area and around the wheel wells might work better. Also if anyone had used foam in any sections of the frame. 

Primarily looking for things people have tried and trying to get a gist of thier results. It doesn't bother me on good highways but around where I live people drive all winter on studded tires & sections of the highway are pretty Sh!t so its hard to even hear the radio sometimes.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Your 3.2 must be a beast bc my car is pretty quite unless the compressor kicks in


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

ceese said:


> Anyone tried to find ways to reduce the road noise in thier cabin? Any tips?


yeah- keep it stock, oem sport susp, all season tires, :laugh:

Seriously though- I used Dynamat on my previous Passat wagon and it did make a difference! 
(door panels, trunk/cargo area, under rear seats ,etc)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Didn't the original buyer get the Ziebart underbody sound deadening spray? What kind of Audi post sales salesman did he get?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

turn the volume knob of radio up


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Just get a few cans of this and squirt it behind all the panels :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

headphones:facepalm:


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Headover to diymobileaudio.com and ask for help on how to sound deaden your car. The first link should help you out as well. I've used a combination of Cascade Audio Engr products in my car with some RAAM Mat. I would try to stay away from Dynamat since their products are not as good as the other companies I've listed below. I hope this helps you out. 

How quiet do you want your car to be? Are you wanting to have a completely quiet car for car audio purposes (competition, being able to listed to a high fidelity sound system)?

Do you mind the added weight for mass loaded vinyl barriers (DynaMat, RaamMat, aluminum backed butyl rubber barriers aka peel and stick sound deadeners)? Also liquid sound deadeners do add a bit of weight to the vehicle's weight. 

http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi

http://www.cascadeaudio.com/

http://secondskinaudio.com/

http://www.raamaudio.com/


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Make sure it's not a wheel bearing that's starting to go. I didn't realize how bad mine crept up on me until one day I was like screw this I'm changing both of the rears out. Now it's quite like new again. Yes and tires make a HUGE difference as well. The Hankook H4's I have are so quite compared to the Yok Avid Endvigours that ended up being 3 of 4 with broken belts.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

munkeeboi83 - Thanks for the links, I've already found them super informative especially the first one. 



munkeeboi83 said:


> Headover to diymobileaudio.com and ask for help on how to sound deaden your car. The first link should help you out as well. I've used a combination of Cascade Audio Engr products in my car with some RAAM Mat. I would try to stay away from Dynamat since their products are not as good as the other companies I've listed below. I hope this helps you out.
> 
> How quiet do you want your car to be? Are you wanting to have a completely quiet car for car audio purposes (competition, being able to listed to a high fidelity sound system)?
> 
> ...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I am toying with the idea of adding some real sound deadeners to my car, but I'm not sure how involved/incredibly difficult it's going to be to do things like drop the headliner (no open sky) or get under the carpet to do the floors. Anybody done anything like that?


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I am toying with the idea of adding some real sound deadeners to my car, but I'm not sure how involved/incredibly difficult it's going to be to do things like drop the headliner (no open sky) or get under the carpet to do the floors. Anybody done anything like that?


In the rear its easy. Take out the spare and the foam thingey around it. The rear seatbottom comes off easy. Just pull hard up on the front. I covered it all in sound deadener. The doors are a pita to get off but just take time.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rebelxtnut said:


> In the rear its easy. Take out the spare and the foam thingey around it. The rear seatbottom comes off easy. Just pull hard up on the front. I covered it all in sound deadener. The doors are a pita to get off but just take time.


Yeah, doors/rear seats/trunk/hatch are no problem for me. I've had all those panels off at one time or another. Headliner and carpet is really the only thing I am intimidate by.

Did you notice much difference with what you did?


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, doors/rear seats/trunk/hatch are no problem for me. I've had all those panels off at one time or another. Headliner and carpet is really the only thing I am intimidate by.
> 
> Did you notice much difference with what you did?


I honestly didnt notice much of a difference in road noise. My tires are pretty quiet. I do however have a bad wheel bearing, so that is loud as hell and will be till I replace it. Exhaust noise is quieter from inside the car too, was never an issue to begin with but just tellin ya what I noticed.

Something else I noticed was that the 12in sub I have is probably 50-60% louder. And alot punchier too. 

The headliner might be challenge. My only worry is just about breaking plastic things. Ha. Always worried about that when taking apart trim.


----------

